# Some Louisiana Trout Action



## "W" (Dec 12, 2009)

Few Pics for our trip out yesterday!!! Water was cold so the trout bite was slow!!!!



Louisiana


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

W, please read my signature brother....I'd like to see em, but like many I hate having to open each file separately:doh:letsdrink It'll make viewing the thread much easier.....:letsdrink


----------



## "W" (Dec 12, 2009)

Jason..........Win I hit the pic button on the tool bar above I get this

Enter the full absolute URL to the image to insert


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

I got 'em for ya' W...

Jason's writeup only covers Internet Explorer. Maybe he should write up something for alternative browsers and post that in his signature too...























































Nice trip too!

Were y'all at Chandeleur's?


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

man! those pictures will get the blood flowing...very nice! thanks for posting and i bet it was cold...didn't realize ya'll were wading...


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Now thats some Gators man. Bout time to take anouther trip myself.


----------



## Joshthefisherman (Sep 16, 2009)

Awesome catch what kind of lure werey'allusing


----------



## The_REAL_Pole_benda (Feb 19, 2009)

Josh, 

The lure they were using are called Corky's here is the site to them. 

http://www.corkybandl.com/

Hope this helps you out.


----------



## fishinpox (Dec 4, 2009)

W those are dinks !!!!! hahahahhahahahahahahahahaha beeeatch


----------

